# Car sucked up a puddle...I need help please



## widebody2 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey guys, I am new to this board but not to cars. I am an rx7 guy myself but actually do own a 97 altima. Anyway my girlfriend is a genius and decided to drive through a puddle that went over the bumper. The car stopped running and now, even after a few days to let it dry out, won't start. 95% chance that she sucked water up the intake...5% electrical. The car will just give one little click now and thats all...I guess that is the starter solonoid. Do you guys have any advice on what to do? Has this happened to anyone on here? I came up with nothing with a search. I saw one thing about CAI possibly messing up the MAF by sucking up water. The mass air flow sensor is located somewhere on the intake pipe, correct? I was also thinking that the spark plugs most likely saw water and are now wet or fouled. How hard is it to change plugs on a 3.5? Any advice would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear.  The only thing I can offer is to tell you that the engine might be useless. I have a friend who ruined his Integra by going through a deep puddle but he had CAI. Hopefully something can be done, GL.


----------



## widebody2 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah I have heard of that happening too. Water doesn't compress, so somethings gotta give. I'm just hoping that if that is the case that it would be covered under flood damage by allstate. She's had the car for less than a month too...what bad luck.


----------



## widebody2 (Dec 6, 2004)

I failed to mention that she has a new 3.5 altima herself....so this thread really does belong where I had it originally...that was my fault


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, no problemo. Is the car still under warranty? If so, take it to the dealer and put your hands up and do this:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds as though the engine is hydro-locked. I would blow off the entire top of the engine concentrating on the electrical connectors, pull the fuel injection fuse, the intake tract parts and the spark plugs, turn over the engine for 15 seconds 7 or 8 times, then use compressed air again to dry out more of the combustion chamber. Next thing is to drain the oil and change the filter. Clean and dry the plugs, reinstall them and the fuse, and replace the air filter. It should start up after the intake parts are reinstalled.

Troy


----------



## zoog21 (Nov 15, 2004)

My girlfriend did the same thing to her 350Z and it was a hydrolocked engine. Same symptoms, the engine would not even turn over and was just clicking. BAd news is that water damage to the engine is specifically excluded from the warranty. Good news is that if your girlfriend has comprehensive on the car, the insurance company will cover it. Hope this helps.


----------

